# [APP] [3.0+] Status Bar Volume Control 2.0



## kevdliu

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
* This app requires Android version 3.0 and up. (3.x Honeycomb and 4.x Ice Cream Sandwich)

StatusVolume enables the user to quickly control system volumes (media, ring, notification, in-call, or automatic) via a status bar notification.

The volume level display in the notification is continuously updated to reflect all volume changes.

This app is free in the Play Store

Please try it and give feedback!

Thanks!


----------



## bmcclure937

The UI is not very pretty and does not really match ICS. I would love to see something like this integrated into the notification tray with a cleaner UI (something similar to the AOKP display settings - with a slider and button that looks appropriate for ICS).


----------



## kevdliu

bmcclure937 said:


> The UI is not very pretty and does not really match ICS. I would love to see something like this integrated into the notification tray with a cleaner UI (something similar to the AOKP display settings - with a slider and button that looks appropriate for ICS).


hmmm can you explain on that more? should the buttons be a different color? 
for the slider it is currently not possible for a user app to put a slider into a notification. maybe in Android 5 Jellybean


----------



## bmcclure937

kevdliu said:


> hmmm can you explain on that more? should the buttons be a different color?
> for the slider it is currently not possible for a user app to put a slider into a notification. maybe in Android 5 Jellybean


Check out AOKP ROM and look at their notification toggles. Instead of making a separate app, you may want to see if your functionality could be added into something similar.

I am still unsure of how this app provides any benefit. The stock method of adjusting volume (using the volume rocker) works just fine for me...


----------



## kevdliu

bmcclure937 said:


> Check out AOKP ROM and look at their notification toggles. Instead of making a separate app, you may want to see if your functionality could be added into something similar.
> 
> I am still unsure of how this app provides any benefit. The stock method of adjusting volume (using the volume rocker) works just fine for me...


This app is for people who don't have aokp and with defective or hard-to-press volume keys

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## TheSmokingAndroid

i think it's a neat idea. i would really like to see some smaller buttons. it would clean up the ui.
also, maybe you could add a widget. is it possible to make a slider widget? that would be bad ass. i can't remember what rom it was (miui i think) but they have a screen brightness slider right in the notification bar. that would be the ultimate, but a widget slider would be pretty sweet.

=)


----------



## kevdliu

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]"it is currently not possible for a user app to put a slider into a notification. maybe in Android 5 Jellybean  "[/background]


----------



## kevdliu

v2.0 added some button themes (image buttons) among other features


----------



## ndondo

hi is it possible to make the app like this ? volume slider


----------



## ...Awesome...

Useful but not very good looking with themes


----------



## howardbamber

Is this your app? I'm in uk pressed link & love it! Saves lots of messing about. Ten out of ten!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------

